# NOTD - 8/15/11.... Pink Power!



## SassyAuburn (Aug 15, 2011)

Needed a pick me up on this rainy Monday and the girl working the register at my local store had BRIGHT neon pink nails. Although they looked good on her, it wasn't completely my style, so I went with a pink that was:





Pure Ice's "Free Fall".  Walmart, $1.79....... LOVE IT!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love Pure Ice! I have 2, forgot which ones

I have that color from LA Colors from Family Dollar - same price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 18, 2011)

Mood enhancers! LOL!


----------



## CharmedImSure (Aug 18, 2011)

that is awesome really love the color and your nails are so long and beautiful!


----------



## memoiselle (Aug 18, 2011)

I had this few days ago and atill lovin it!


----------



## CharmedImSure (Aug 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *memoiselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is gorgeouss...damn, my nails are so messed up right now with eczema..I dream when my hands will look good..one day..


----------

